# 6/15 All Hers, Scamp, cobia, king and snappers



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Crew was Wayne, Debbie, Wayne's cousin Hunter, Steve, Phil, myself and my wife Jodi. Had a livewell full of pinfish, but couldn't find any bait outside East Pass. We decided to head South and start fishing. Lots of flying fish out there, schools upon schools of them. Weather man was way off, calling 1-2, more like 3-5. On the way out we spotted a Tripletail on a log, unfortunately it spooked before we could get a bait to it. Hit up some live bottom for grouper, but bite was tough, I managed a keeper red grouper and we landed a couple nice triggers we threw back. After not much to show for our efforts we started snapper hunting and the first fish over the side of the boat was a giant Scamp Jodi caught (she always out fishes me), 16.7lbs, nice fish! 







Hunter was bringing some nice snapper over the boat too. We all caught a bunch of nice snapper and Phil brought in a nice Gag, probably 15lbs that we hated to see go back. Hunter caught a king here also. We managed to pick away at the snapper on a few other spots. One spot we went over I spotted a cobia following the boat, dropped a pinfish back to him and he some how ate it off without getting hooked. Wayne dropped another behind me and he took it, fish on! Was a about a 30lb fish. With one fish box full and starting on the other we headed back to the marina. 
Thanks Wayne and Debbie for an awesome trip, always a good time with the crew! Steve, you did an awesome job captaining the boat, always tough in those seas.​ 





























































​


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice box of fish! That's a stud scamp for sure


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice !!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG and good eats for sure.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

That is one of the biggest Scamp grouper I have seen in a long time. Nice haul right there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great box of table fare! Congrats to ya'll!!!!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Always a great day on the water when we fish with you guys. Jodi & Hunter have bragging rights for sure.Those 2 out fished the rest of us seasoned anglers.

It’s always a joy taking kids out and watching their face when they hook up with a nice fish. That was Hunter’s first fishing trip in the Gulf and he acted like he had been doing it all 14 yrs. of his life. He said his arm is sore from pulling in all those Snappers but ready to go back. He’s really happy about catching his 1st King.

Thanks for the post Nic. Hurry back so you can get back out there with us. By the time you get back it will be time for a Gag, A.J. trip.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome box of fish.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice fish, that scamp is a beast!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

GOT EM!!!! Nice load o fish there!


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great haul!! Just out of curiosity and not to derail your thread, but is that north light marina?


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

North Light - Yes

Thanks for adding to the post Debbie, I always forget something. As always an honor and pleasure to fish with you guys. Cannot wait to get back out there with you when I get back in town. Hunter did fantastic, he should be proud, him and Jodi rocked it all day. Always good to see kids catching fish, he looked like he was having a blast. I didn't have a pic of Hunter's king, thanks for posting. It was cool he was able to catch so many first species.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Guys is that a yellow mouth grouper and not a scamp. Great fish. Just curious because I get the two confused. Any experts out there?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

No it is a scamp. Look at the extended anal fin.

http://www.indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/groupsca.html

http://indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/groupym.html


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The LaJess II said:


> Always a great day on the water when we fish with you guys. Jodi & Hunter have bragging rights for sure.Those 2 out fished the rest of us seasoned anglers.
> 
> It’s always a joy taking kids out and watching their face when they hook up with a nice fish. That was Hunter’s first fishing trip in the Gulf and he acted like he had been doing it all 14 yrs. of his life. He said his arm is sore from pulling in all those Snappers but ready to go back. He’s really happy about catching his 1st King.
> 
> Thanks for the post Nic. Hurry back so you can get back out there with us. By the time you get back it will be *time for a Gag, A.J. trip*.


Hey what about me???


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Hey what about me???


George, you are more than welcome anytime to come and go fishing with us. I need you to teach me more about jigging.:thumbup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah shucks, I'm flattered. I will take you up on a jigging trip one day though.


----------



## mike nelson (Jul 26, 2009)

Good job Barlow. Need to get me, your brother and Bo out there one day.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

mike nelson said:


> Good job Barlow. Need to get me, your brother and Bo out there one day.


Mike, check your pm. Wayne has a message for you.


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful Scamp, how deep was the scamp caught...


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Triton it was caught in 180'.


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

The LaJess II,

Thank you for the reply, i usually fish around 90'-110', will try further south for deeper water in search the delicious scamp when the snapper season closed on Jun 28.


----------

